# Restraint Codes



## pJohnson15 (Jan 21, 2019)

Can somebody help me find an ICD-10 code for chemical restraints? All I can find are the physical restraints (Z78.1) and that is not what was done. I have claim where the patient was chemically sedated for ambulance transport.

Thank you,
Pam Johnson


----------



## pscanlan (Jan 21, 2019)

pJohnson15 said:


> I have claim where the patient was chemically sedated for ambulance transport.


Your difficulty may lie in your use of language. Oftentimes the ICD codeset is very particular about which vocabulary they use. In this case, I doubt that there's an ICD-10 for chemical restraint. I'd wager that most providers would say this is just IV sedation. 

If you're trying to report the service performed, e.g. an IV push or hypodermic injection, then you should be looking for a CPT or HCPCS code (for the injection and chemical supply, respectively), not an ICD-10.

If you're trying to report the reason that he was sedated, something like R45.6 for violent behavior, or F15.159 for a psychotic methamphetamine user might be appropriate. Or then, you'd know better than I what condition brought about the chemical sedation. If the reason was more benign, like anxiety or claustrophobia, then I'd use those.

The code you mentioned, Z78.1, is a status code, indicating a past treatment. Others in this range, like Z95.1 or Z98.84, indicate a previously rendered service that has residual effects and considerations for present treatment, like a bypass graft or a gastric band. If the chemical sedation was severe enough to have residual deficits, you might need such a code for your current situation. As it stands, I would probably code the underlying condition that necessitated the sedation. 

I could be wildly off the mark. Not a whole lot of context to go on, but hopefully this at least gives some background.


----------



## pJohnson15 (Jan 21, 2019)

This does help because it gives me a new direction to look. Thank you for your response!


----------

